# Finally Took Rocky In For His Paws



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

I finally took Rocky to the vets for the first time in 2 years. He needed his heartworm check done anyway, and he would not stop licking his paws. I've tried the apple cider vinegar, and almost every other home remedy on them. 

First, my vet does not have any problem with me not vaccinating Rocky. He didn't even mention it. Also, had no problem with him eating raw. 

Bad news is that we have no idea what is wrong with Rocky's paws. They are horribly red and raw between the pads but show no signs of yeast or mange. They did a skin scraping to check. He said if it were mange it would be a lot easier to fix. He doesn't think its a contact allergy because his tummy and armpits are perfectly fine. He also had a yeast infection in one ear. 

So he put Rocky on oral antibiotics plus these dermachlor wipes that I need to use on his paws twice a day. If they don't get better, he want's to biopsy his paws. He says it could possibly be a food allergy, although I can't figure out what food it would be (better not be chicken!!).

Any thoughts? Anyone else have swollen red paws? This is the area deep down between the pads. Any current vet techs have any ideas? My poor boy runs from me when I say the word 'paws' now !!


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I don't have any idea about what it could be. I was thinking something like grass or fertiliser or something, but your vet said that it would also affect other parts of his body, so I guess that's been ruled out then.
I hope the antibiotics clear it up so it doesn't come back. Poor Rocky, good luck!


----------



## SilverBeat (Jan 16, 2011)

I have no clue what that could be, but I hope Rocky starts feeling better! :hug:


----------

